
Creating a Name in the Hackathlon World - tiberiulepadatu
https://dev.to/alinp25/what-20-hackathons-taught-me-1p2n
======
tiberiulepadatu
A colleague of mine just wrote a beautiful article about our hackathon
experience from the last 5 months. In the next one we want to tackle how we
balance school, hackathons, jobs and our social life or to write about how you
can make the most out of a hackathlon and how to win it. Which one would be of
more interest?

